# Garden Railway Design Software...



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello All,
Trying to beat the getting started-intimidating-overwhelming feeling of beginning my garden layout and I was looking for some advice/recommendations on available software to help in the design of my basic outdoor railroad. I don't want anything complex or what would require me to read a thick book on how to turn the thing on... I use an Apple but have a PC I could use for this. I just want a basic and simple program.

Also, I live in the mid-Atlantic area, is there anyone you know of who has a "business" as a consultant for some design input-recommendations on ones site for a garden railway? 

Thanks!


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I shared your pain, but on the other hand.......... 

3-4 years ago, I was looking for just such software, but now I see it wouldn't have been all that good. The big problem is that you'd probably be required to use sectional track. Straight track here, then a twenty degree right turn, then a 15 degree left turn, then..... Sectional track has its place, but I think track looks way more realistic with gradual curves, transitional curves, taking the trains from one place to the next. Sectional track forces you to design your layout according to the predetermined sectional curves. 

I'm sure a good software program could be designed to allow for transitional curves, but that would make the software the "thick book on how to turn the thing on" type. I ended up designing as I went because my brain doesn't visualize very well. I used the old landscaping trick of curving a flexible garden hose to make the curves look good. And I cut some very basic templates of my switches (turnouts) out of cardboard to see where the sidings would fit. 

And, at least for me, it's more fun to be out there desigining it, rather than sitting at a computer. 

JackM


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I recommend AnyRail, http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html. I bought a copy for $60 and works sort of like Visio. I used it to plan my indoor layout and found it relatively inexpensive, easy to use and rather full featured (for my needs at least). It handles both flex and sectional track.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll let others comment on businesses but you can do it yourself and if you get stuck, just post questions and pictures here for comments... 

For the last year I've looked (and keep an eye out) for software to model my layout that is under construction. I found the ones out there didn't provide much if any objects for G scale, or anything more useful than a piece of paper, a pencil, a compass, and scale ruler. I modelled a very small piece of my proposed layout in various model railroad cad programs (or tried to) and never was remotely pleased with any of the software. It took too long and left me more doubting the design would translate into well into reality if I had designed it all in software. 

I ended up taking a google map screenshot of my property with a computer, cleaned it up in GIMP(same as Photoshop but free) and printed out dozens of 11x7 copies and just started hand drawing ideas out. I easily went through hundreds of designs variations and did a lot of erasing. If you have points of reference, like your home widths and depth or lot dimensions you can actually estimate widths close enough for general design. 

If your tight on space and you have locomotives that require say 8' or 10' diameters and you want 8' or 10' diameter track I'd _strongly_ suggest getting some sectional track of your minimum radii. I bought some 8' and 10' aluminium track from AML and used these to test possible ideas. No software or hand drawing guarantees reality can do what you see on paper or screen. You often can't bend reality an inch or two and you really can't get more accurate than 2"-6" IMHO. Also coming up with overall designs on paper and then testing the complex or tight areas in reality would be my recommendation. Just because something looks good on paper doesn't mean it will in execution. 

Some things that software won't help you with are elevation change or grade of track. Reality of elevation change in your property will throw kinks right and left. I knew where my elevation changes were and I purposely kept those designs on paper simple because I knew (because I tested with sectional and flex track) that whatever I designed might change because certain curves and view perspectives around the yard might make the design on 2d and paper less attractive when you walk around and sit in places you or others would and at different eye levels.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I have used XTrackCAD www.xtrkcad.org/ with good results in every scale from Nn3 to Fn3. It's free, and handles both sectional and flex track with ease, but (like any powerful software package) it does take a little time to learn to use properly. Check out the tutorials, and join the Yahoo! group and ask questions. It also handles elevations easily, though of course you have to tell it what the elevations are at some point.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

RR-Track will do sectional and flex track. Been happy with it because I started with Aristo sectional. Best $99 I ever spent. 

Greg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By DKRickman on 19 Sep 2012 01:06 PM 
I have used XTrackCAD www.xtrkcad.org/ with good results in every scale from Nn3 to Fn3. It's free, and handles both sectional and flex track with ease, but (like any powerful software package) it does take a little time to learn to use properly. Check out the tutorials, and join the Yahoo! group and ask questions. It also handles elevations easily, though of course you have to tell it what the elevations are at some point. 
I agree. A bit of learning curve, but it seems to work fine. What I liked about this program verses anyrail was that you can custom design your own turnouts. This was an important factor for me.

Craig


----------

